# Goat's rue to grow breast tissue?



## Greensleeves (Aug 4, 2004)

I


----------



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

Hmm... I'm currently taking it and breastfeeding. I'm taking it in tincture form from motherlove.com and I thought it was specifically for nursing mothers. I've been taking it for a few weeks and haven't really noticed any difference. I have insufficient glandular tissue and a whole host of other bfing difficulties at the beginning. I'll post back if I do manage to grow breast tissue. What has worked the best for me (even better than domperidone) is the Mother Love Special Blend tincture but I just hate to be on all those herbs all the time. Good luck.

By the way, Auburn where- CA, AL, or other?


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I found this on another board I'm on. It was just posted today.

Quote:

Goat's rue - generally not recommended for humans at all because of all the side-effects. Here is an excerpt from the "Encyclopedia of Herbs" by Nico Vermeulen copyright 1998.

"Cows that eat goat's rue either give more milk or never give milk again. If they eat the herb before it has flowered, they produce more milk but when the plant flowers, it secretes a nervous toxin (galegin) from the roots throughout the plant which can kill cattle. The botanical name is derived from the Greek and refers to the lactation stimulation of the herb. The herb was used from early times to help women lactate and also to reduce the blood sugar level, aid digestion, and as a diuretic. The plant can be dangerous and is virtually unheard of in present day medical use."


----------



## Greensleeves (Aug 4, 2004)

Nf


----------



## sarahwebb (Feb 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Auburn mama*
On another note, I wonder if taking domp would be beneficial to breast tissue when not breastfeeding?

Probably not because it works by increasing prolactin levels not breast tissue.

Good luck,
Sarah


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

I looked up Nico Vermeulen. I found a bunch of gardening books. Who knows where N. V. is getting his information? I wouldn't accept him as a credible source. Other titles include "the encyclopedia of house plants" "the encyclopedia of container plants" and "the complete rose encyclopedia."

There are lots of herbs which are helpful and perfectly harmless when used properly, but could cause harm if you isolated one constituent and take it at doses larger than would be humanly possible when taking the whole plant. Licorice and Comfrey come to mind. There are also herbs that can be harmful when taken improperly, like Lobelia.

Anyway, I'd talk to an herbalist before taking anything that I wasn't familiar with. Plus, it may turn out that there is something that would work even better for you. I'm not sure of your whearabouts, but I know lots of herbalists. Someone might know someone in your area?


----------



## Greensleeves (Aug 4, 2004)

S


----------



## Konur's Mom (Jun 28, 2002)

i took goats rue in a tincture, too, called Lactiflow, when I was first nursing Konur because my supply was low due to him being togue tied. It worked very well for me, increasing my milk supply within hours of taking the first dose. It also increased my breast tissue, significantly. I went from a DD to an H. An IBCLC told me to try it, but did not tell me the possible side effect of taking it!


----------

